# Small sheep for fiber



## Ninny (Dec 7, 2009)

What are some small breeds that would be good for fiber?


----------



## big brown horse (Dec 7, 2009)

A border cheviot is on the smaller side.  THeir wool can be hand spun, says my book.  I have one and she is also very cute. 







This is Dolly before her shave.  See that cute curly-cue of wool by her face?  Her wool was just like Nelly Olsen's curls on The Little House on the Prarie.


----------



## no nonsense (Dec 8, 2009)

Cheviots are a meat breed. They have never been selected for wool production. You can spin any sheep's wool, but the best fibers come from breeds which have been selected for it for generations. Most of the good wool breeds are large, Merino, Cotswold, Lincoln, etc. You'll find all sorts of fantastic claims made by rare breed clubs, but most do not hold up to testing. Unimproved breeds such as Shetlands or Icelandics are all the rage, because they're small and come in different colors that handspinners seem to love, but they produce very poor wool, good mainly for rugs, not fine garments.


----------



## 6 sheep & a llama (Dec 8, 2009)

Finn sheep are smallish and have fine fiber.  They are white or colored.   I have two brown Finn.  Definitely check out Finn.  Good Luck.


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 8, 2009)

Ninny said:
			
		

> What are some small breeds that would be good for fiber?


This link may be helpful to you:

http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/sheep/


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 8, 2009)

The Soay sheep sound small and could be what you are looking for in regards to fiber.


----------



## big brown horse (Dec 9, 2009)

_*Cheviot wool has a distinctive helical crimp, which gives it that highly desirable resilience. Cheviot wool is often blended into other yarns to give resilience and durability to the finished article. The fleece is dense and long-stapled, of 56s-50s quality, and springy to the touch. These special properties also help reduce fleece rot and fly strike problems. 

Bred to look after themselves, Cheviots need less husbandry. Their ease of lambing and strong mothering instinct means fewer lambing problems. Hard black feet make them less prone to foot rot. Their tendency for worm resistance means less drenching, less crutching and less fly strike. With wool-free faces, Cheviots never suffer from wool blindness*._

I put her wool on craigslist and had mulitple callers wanting it within hours.  I gave it to a mother who spins wool.  She was planning to make sweaters for her boys out of Dolly's wool.  They have a light-weight, medium-wool fleece that is easy to hand-spin. 

She is an easy keeper, which is why I have her.  These sheep are extremely hardy and can withstand very harsh winters. She will also have yummy, meaty lambs if I ever get her preggos.  Nice, dual-purpose sheep if you ask me, more bang for your buck.  

Not saying Border Cheviots have the "best wool in the world", but she is small and produces tons of it that can be used for sweaters and such. 

Oh yeah, dont forget she is so cute!!


----------



## freemotion (Dec 9, 2009)

I think the fine garment wool is not what most home spinners care about.  They are not making tropical weight wool sportcoats for their dh's, usually.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 9, 2009)

I would suggest researching online some sheep breeds and then see if you can find farms in your area. If you are really looking for fiber, you need to feel those sheep and see what fiber you are really looking for. Depending on your wants and needs will depend on the sheep you end up getting.

Also go to a local spinner's guild and see what they are spinning. More than likely you will find plenty of sheep breeders there along with some alpaca breeders!


----------



## big brown horse (Dec 9, 2009)

freemotion said:
			
		

> I think the fine garment wool is not what most home spinners care about.  *They are not making tropical weight wool sportcoats for their dh's, usually*.


  If I were a serious wool spinner I think I would have a mixed flock of the woolie bullies.  

Great advice ksalvagno!!


----------



## foxish (Dec 9, 2009)

I've heard there are miniature Jacob's sheep.  I just got some Jacob's wool, and it's fantastic stuff!


----------

